# Ottawa Golden Rescue Picnic! Sept 19



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would bump this up the week of the event to remind people. It sounds like fun


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

You know we are going to need pictures!!!!!!! lol


----------

